# Swim to peaceful waters, Asa!



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Today I lost Asa and I'm devastated. I only had him for six months. I did everything in my power to help him but I don't even know what ailed him. Everything I did completely failed. Whatever he had must have been very aggressive and untreatable. He started acting lethargic last week and then he just refused to eat. He was struggling during his last few minutes, so I put him in a cup and then reached my hand into the water so that I could lift him to gulp air. He curled up in my hand under the water and kept his eyes on me the whole time and then we just looked at each other until his gills stopped moving. I held him a few more minutes to see if he would twitch again but he didn't. I buried him in the soil under my prayer plant. It's hard seeing his empty tank.

RIP Asa Spades. I love you, baby boy.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

im so sorry S.I.P.!


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have had some fish let me know they were going, most recently a cory catfish. Hopefully yours is making new friends under the rainbow bridge, sorry he had to leave you. You will know when the time is right to make another fish friend


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you. I have adopted a new little guy. His name is Casimir.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

S.I.P. Asa, and by the way your boy Casimir has nice coloring! I love aqua bettas.


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you  He's finally flaring and making his first bubble nest! Took him a while to warm up to his new home though. He mostly hid in the plants and in his house.


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you. I still miss him.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I like to refer to Gandalf's famous quote about Death:










So sorry for your loss, but I am glad you were able to make room for another chapter with ur new pretty guy


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

jato said:


> I like to refer to Gandalf's famous quote about Death:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this! Thank you!


----------

